# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی >  مشکل پاک شدن ناگهانی رویداد ها در سورس

## hamid_massaelly

سلام من یکی از سورس های برنامه هام که فرم هاش زیاد شده وقتی می خواهم  تغییرات می دهم و سورس را اجرا می گیرم رویداد FormKeyDown بعضی از فرم از  رویداد آن حذف می شود ولی سورس هست توی قایل .pas صفحه ولی توی قسمت گرافیک  انتصاب آن نیست و اگر دوبار کلیک کنم دوباره انتصاب داده شود.
ممنونم.

----------

